# Water Temp



## 1edyson (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a 72gal tank ith 6 reds in it. I have a 300 watt submersible thermo, and even in its lowest setting the water temp gets to about 86-88. So far the P's have been fine, they've been in there for about a month with this thermom, no unusual behavior or anything. I know this is too hot, but what kind of damage should i look for, if any. TIA

Edison


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

86-88 shouldnt hurt your p's but i would try and lower it to the 82-86 range .


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

it's OK i had mine temp @ 86, which made them more aggressive... it won't hurt them. your heater may be stuck, try turning it all the way up then all the way back down, then to the temperature you want... this is how i dial the temp & it works!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

If your heater is keeping the temp up that high at the lowest setting, then get another heater. Elevated temps should be reserved for treatment purposes. Even if the fish can tolerate such high temps, it's not a good idea to keep it that high. Water holds less dissolved oxygen and adequate aeration is essential. Besides that, if a power outage occurs, a large shift in temperature will be more stressful.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

with that kinda temperture I would by another ...


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

DonH said:


> If your heater is keeping the temp up that high at the lowest setting, then get another heater. Elevated temps should be reserved for treatment purposes. Even if the fish can tolerate such high temps, it's not a good idea to keep it that high. Water holds less dissolved oxygen and adequate aeration is essential. Besides that, if a power outage occurs, a large shift in temperature will be more stressful.











Although it won't hurt them...do the right thing...get another one.
Later.....Str8


----------



## Chad (Nov 2, 2003)

get a new heater


----------

